# Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.



## feko (28. Oktober 2014)

Guden 
ich fische an einem größeren Gewässer,
an dem recht streng kontrolliert wird.
Jetzt habe ich schon von mehrern ansässigen Anlern  gehört,
das bei vergehen  gegen die Bestimmungen unter Umständen das Angelgerät von der Fischereiaufsicht eingezogen wird,oder werden kann.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir das überhaupt nicht vorstellen,bzw. halte ich so ein Vorgehen für nicht rechtens.
Hat jemand schonmal was mitbekommen das tatsächlich Geschirr von einer Fischereiaufsicht konfisziert worden ist?
vg


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



> Hat jemand schonmal was mitbekommen das tatsächlich Geschirr von einer Fischereiaufsicht konfisziert worden ist?


Bundesland?

In einer TV-Reportage über die Waschpo in Berlin (oder war es Brandenburg?), konnte man sehen wie Gerät von Schwarzanglern eingezogen wurde und der Entenpolizist damit abrückte!
Ob dies auch ein Fischereiaufseher darf, weiß nicht, aber halte es für möglich?

Gibt bestimmt ein paar Kontros hier, die sich dazu äußern können!

Jürgen


----------



## feko (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Bayern ...


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Wird bei uns auch so gehandhabt, allerdings habe ich es bisher nur bei Schwarzanglern erlebt wo dieses Verfahren angewendet wurde.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Das kann in der Tat passieren, unter Umständen legen die Hand an dein Gerät!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Und die können auch - sofern Du mit dem Auto unterwegs bist  - (Polizei) auch Dein Auto als Tatwerkzeug erstmal sicherstellen......


----------



## wilhelm (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Wer ohne Erlaubnis angelt kann sein Gerät verlieren ( Beschlagnahme durch die Polizei ).
Rechtgrundlage:
*§ 295 StGB* lässt die Einziehung von Jagd- und Fischereigerät, Hunden und anderen Tieren zu, wenn die Gegenstände oder die Tiere, zur Wilderei benutzt wurden.

Sicherstellung ist eine freiwillige Herausgabe eine Beschlagnahme bedarf einer Richterlichen Anordnung ( außer Gefahr im Verzug)
Bin allerdings kein Jurist:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bundesland?
> 
> In einer TV-Reportage über die Waschpo in Berlin (oder war es Brandenburg?), konnte man sehen wie Gerät von Schwarzanglern eingezogen wurde und der Entenpolizist damit abrückte!
> Ob dies auch ein Fischereiaufseher darf, weiß nicht, aber halte es für möglich?
> ...



Als Hauptamtlicher Fischereiaufseher JA als Ehrenamtlicher NEIN aber er wird die Polizei rufen und die dürfen.....


----------



## wilhelm (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Halte ich für ein Gerücht, maximal Sicherstellen (freiwillige herausgabe) siehe auch http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/98.html


----------



## zeitgeist91 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Theoretisch ist es nicht rechtens, weil die gewählte Rechtsfolge unverhältnismäßig ist. Man kann den Entzug dann im Zweifelsfall anfechten, sofern es ein staatlicher Kontrolleur war. Bei Privatleuten  , also vereinskontrolleuren, steht einem der Rechtsweg aus Gründen der Unverhältnismäßigkeit ebenfalls frei. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht, maximal Sicherstellen (freiwillige herausgabe) siehe auch http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/98.html



wer gibt sein angelzeugs freiwillig raus.....:q:q


----------



## wilhelm (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Mein reden, darum Verlinkung  auf http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/98.html


----------



## cafabu (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Moinsen,
in Hamburg dürfen Fischereiaufseher der Behörde bei einem Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz Angelgeräte konfiszieren. Nicht behördliche Kontrolleue können sich hierzu die Hilfe der Schutzpolizei holen.

Siehe: http://bilder.sav-grosslohe.de/Hamburger_Fischereigesetz.pdf

Carsten


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

In Schleswig-Holstein so geregelt:

Auszug § 44 Abs. 3 Landesfischereigesetz

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...tzeVerordnungen/GesetzeVerordnungen_node.html




> Die Fischereiaufsichtspersonen sind darüber hinaus befugt,
> Personen,​
> 
> - die unberechtigt fischen,
> ...


 
Also Gerät abnehmen ist kein Thema und hier nicht freiwillig, weg ist weg.​


----------



## Isarfischerin (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

*Bayern, Bayer. Fischereigesetz (BayFiG)1)
i.d.F. der Bek vom 10.10.2008 (GVBl S. 840 ber. 2009, S. 6), geändert durch Art. 78 Abs. 7 des Gesetzes vom 25. Februar 2010 (GVBl S. 66):*


Abteilung V
*Aufsicht*
Art. 72


(1) Die bestätigten Fischereiaufseher und die als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst
eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden (Fischereiaufseher) haben die Aufgabe, die Einhaltung
von Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz und die Erhaltung der Fischbestände, die Pflege und
Sicherung ihrer Lebensgrundlagen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln und deren Übertretung mit
Strafe oder mit Geldbuße bedroht ist, zu überwachen und Zuwiderhandlungen gegen diese
Rechtsvorschriften festzustellen, zu verhüten, zu unterbinden und bei ihrer Verfolgung mitzuwirken.
(2) 1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit
Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit
1. die Identität feststellen,
2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des
Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung verlangen,
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen
befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.
2 Die in Satz 1 genannten Personen haben den Anordnungen der Fischereiaufseher nach dieser
Vorschrift Folge zu leisten.

(3) 1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1
genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung
des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes
1. die Identität von Personen feststellen,
eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts
verbieten (Platzverweisung),
3. Fische und *andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei
Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Abs. 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.*





Ich sehe das so, daß auch in Bayern Fischereiaufseher und Fischereivollzugsbeamte bei Zuwiderhandlungen oder auch nur bei Verdacht Angelgerät abnehmen können.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## feko (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Danke!
Die Sache ist wohl geklärt.
Wenn es aber soweit kommt,was passiert mit dem Gerät?
Steht dann der Kontrolleur selber mit ner SS2 und ner Stella am Wasser? =)
Oder halt Aservatenkammer und wird dann versteigert.
Schon intressant,weil Vergehen gibt es ja viele,reicht es schon einen untermaßigen Fisch mitgenommen zu haben,oder einen der Schonzeit hat?Oder einen Fisch zurücksetzt für den es klar ein Entnahmegebot gibt?Betreten von Schongebieten?Nicht eintragen gefangener Fische
usw.
Schon irgendwie schwammig das Ganze.
Auch mit der Autokontrolle...ziemlich heftig.
Klar,ohne Verdacht das einer Fische stiehlt,wird es so einen Fall nicht geben-
aber sehr intressant was die doch für Befugnisse haben.
vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Interessant(er) wirds dann, wenn sich herausstellt, dass ein Kontrolleur/Polizist/Aufseher (je nach Landesgesetz) einem Unschuldigen Gerät eingezogen haben sollte...


----------



## Norbi (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Für Hamburg!!!


§ 13
Fischereiaufsicht

(1) 1 Die Fischereiaufsicht ist Aufgabe der zuständigen Behörde. 2 Diese kann zur Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht auch zuverlässige Personen, die das fünfundzwanzigste Lebensjahr vollendet haben und im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sind, jederzeit widerruflich zu ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern bestellen; die Bestellung kann örtlich beschränkt werden. 3 Die ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher sind zur gewissenhaften Tätigkeit und zur Verschwiegenheit über die ihnen bei der Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben bekannt gewordenen Tatsachen verpflichtet. 4 Sie unterliegen der Aufsicht der zuständigen Behörde, der sie über die von ihnen festgestellten Verstöße gegen Vorschriften des Fischereirechts sowie über besondere Vorkommnisse wie Fischsterben unverzüglich schriftlich zu berichten haben. 5 Die zuständige Behörde erteilt ihnen einen Ausweis und ein Ausweisschild; diese sind nach Beendigung der Tätigkeit zurückzugeben.

(2) 1 Personen dürfen an oder auf Gewässern, an oder in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, keine gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräte oder verbotene Geräte nach § 9 Absatz 1 mitführen. 2 Auf oder an Gewässern mit Fanggeräten im Sinne von Satz 1 angetroffene Personen haben den Fischereiaufsehern oder Polizeivollzugsbeamten auf Verlangen ihre Personalien in geeigneter Weise nachzuweisen und die mitgeführten Fanggeräte, die Fische sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen. 3 Die Fischereiaufseher sind befugt, in Ausübung der Fischereiaufsicht Grundstücke - mit Ausnahme von Gebäuden - zu betreten, Gewässer zu befahren und Wasserfahrzeuge, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, anzuhalten. 4 Die Führer der Wasserfahrzeuge haben den Fischereiaufsehern zu ermöglichen, an Bord zu kommen.

(3) 1 Der Fischereiaufseher hat sich bei amtlichem Einschreiten auszuweisen. 2 Er ist befugt, Personen,

1.

    die unberechtigt fischen,
2.

    die auf oder an Gewässern, in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräten angetroffen werden oder
3.

    die eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereiliche Vorschriften begehen,

die gefangenen Fische und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen, soweit dies zur Unterbindung der Rechtsverletzung oder zur Beweissicherung zwingend erforderlich ist. 3 Der Fischereiaufseher hat die abgenommenen Fische, soweit es deren Gesundheitszustand erlaubt, unverzüglich in das Fanggewässer wieder einzusetzen. 4 Der ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher hat die abgenommenen Fanggeräte unverzüglich einer Polizeidienststelle zu übergeben.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Norbi schrieb:


> Für Hamburg!!!
> 
> 
> § 13
> ...


Hier nochmal konkret juristisch.

Die Formulierung "kann", hier im Zusammenhang mit den Aufsehern, impliziert immer einen sogenannten Ermessensspielraum. Das heisst, welche Konsequenz gewählt wird liegt in der Hand der Behörde/hier dem Aufseher.

Neben anderen Ermessensfehlern ist im hiesigen Verwaltungsrecht vor allem die Unverhältnismäßigkeit eine Eigenschaft fehlerhafter Verwaltungsakte (der Einzug von Gerät stellt einen Verwaltungsakt dar). 

Im konkreten Fall bedeutet dies, dass der sofortige Einzug von Gerät nicht erforderlich und somit unverhältnismäßig ist. Bei Wiederholungstaten ist der Fall anders gelagert, aber bei einem ersten Verstoß würde wohl jedes Verwaltungsgericht in Deutschland sagen, dass ein simpler Platzverweis Lektion genug ist. Man stelle sich vor hier sonst die folgende Diskrepanz vor :

Angler A wird beim Schwarzangeln erwischt, hat Reusen, Setzkescher und lebende Köderfische im Einsatz. (hier wäre ein Einzug des Geräts schon ok)

Angler B hat sich nicht gut genug informiert und beangelt eine falsche Stelle am Gewässer. (wenn hier grundsätzlich auch der Einzug von Gerät die Rechtsfolge wäre, wäre dies im Vergleich zum Angler A eine dramatische Ungerechtigkeit).

Wie ihr seht, ist es schon rechtens, aber nur im Einzelfall. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## cafabu (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Moinsen,
bei einer behördlichen Kontrolle haben wir (Hamburg) mal nachgefragt. Der Aufseher meinte wenn er die Gerätschaften konfisziert sind sie für immer weg und gehen in Behördeneigentum über
Carsten


----------



## zeitgeist91 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> bei einer behördlichen Kontrolle haben wir (Hamburg) mal nachgefragt. Der Aufseher meinte wenn er die Gerätschaften konfisziert sind sie für immer weg und gehen in Behördeneigentum über
> Carsten


Der Aufseher ist - mit Verlaub - auch kein ausgebildeter Jurist und den Fall den er schildert könnte er nur in dem von mir dargelegten Extremfall rechtfertigen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## ronram (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Das könnte für NRW möglicherweise interessant sein:

http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher Merkblatt.pdf


----------



## cafabu (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Der Aufseher ist - mit Verlaub - auch kein ausgebildeter Jurist und den Fall den er schildert könnte er nur in dem von mir dargelegten Extremfall rechtfertigen.
> 
> Beste Grüße


 
Das war auch mein Argument in dem Gespräch. Er war aber der festen Überzeugung und auch aus Erfahrung (viele Jahre hauptamtlicher Fischereiaufseher) dieser Meinung: In Hamburg sind die Geräte weg.
Carsten


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Wie Tom schrieb: interessant wird's, wenn das unberechtigt geschehen ist und der Betroffene Anzeige wegen Diebstahls (räuberische Erpressung) und  Verleumdung stellt - fällt beides unter Strafrecht. "Täter" sind bekannt und dürften schwer "leugnen" können


----------



## Relgna (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ich mache gerade den Schein in BW das steht das bei den Prüfungsfragen drin das das geht 

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## labralehn (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal konkret juristisch.
> 
> Die Formulierung "kann", hier im Zusammenhang mit den Aufsehern, impliziert immer einen sogenannten Ermessensspielraum. Das heisst, welche Konsequenz gewählt wird liegt in der Hand der Behörde/hier dem Aufseher.
> 
> ...



hmm ... lebender Köderfisch ist nicht überall in Deutschland verboten. Im Grenzgewässer der Mosel darf man, auch auf der deutschen Seite, mit "lebendem Köderfisch" regulär angeln. Nur mal so als Hinweis.

(Ps.: die entsprechenden Erlaubniskarten kann man u.A. in der Gemeindeverwaltung  auf deutscher Seite regulär kaufen, ohne einen Fischerreischein zu besitzen. Hier genügt nur der Personalausweis.)


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> bei einer behördlichen Kontrolle haben wir (Hamburg) mal nachgefragt. Der Aufseher meinte wenn er die Gerätschaften konfisziert sind sie für* immer* weg und gehen in *Behördeneigentum* über
> Carsten


 

Das ist doch wohl ganz großer Schmarn was da erzählt wurde.


----------



## Locke4865 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Passt nicht ganz,da für Sachsen 
wir dürfen das §32 sächs.Fischereigesetz
Fischereiaufsicht Seite 3 oder das dazugehörige Merkblatt beachte Seite 3 blick in die Aservatenkammer :m


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Packt einer mein Gerät an, gibt es was auf die Neun.
Egal was in den Papieren steht.

Es wird die Polizei gerufen, dann dürfen die Kollegen gerne ein Protokoll über die konfiszierenden Geräte (Beschlagnahmeprotokoll) anlegen.

Ich denke, es geht aber eher um die Möglichkeit die Fortsetzung den Tatbestand zu unterbinden und nicht direkt um eine Konfiszierung.


----------



## jranseier (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



feko schrieb:


> Wenn es aber soweit kommt,was passiert mit dem Gerät?
> Steht dann der Kontrolleur selber mit ner SS2 und ner Stella am Wasser? =)



Bin zwar kein Jurist, denke aber, dass der Aufseher verpflichtet ist, dir eine von ihm unterschriebene Aufstellung der eingezogenen Geräte auszuhändigen. Mit Datum Uhrzeit und Grund. Wenn er nicht dazu bereit ist, würde ich ihn darauf hinweisen, dass das andernfalls Diebstahl ist. Das wird der Kontrolleur schon zu seinem eigenen Schutz machen, denn sonst könntest Du ja behaupten, dass er dir die Geräte unter Androhung von Gewalt, etc. entwendet hat. Dann heißt es Aussage gegen Aussage.

Wenn du diese Aufstellung hast, ist zumindest geklärt wer die Sachen hat und du kannst bei der Behörde (wo die dann auch immer sind) die Herausgabe beantragen.

ranseier


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht, maximal Sicherstellen (freiwillige herausgabe) siehe auch http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/98.html


 
Da liegst du z.B. bzgl. Bayern falsch. Beispiel Bodensee:

*Verordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei im Bodensee*
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...5rahmen&psml=bsbayprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true

Zitat:

"§27
Staatlicher Fischereiaufseher
(2) 1 Hat *der Staatliche Fischereiaufseher* bei Fischern anderer Uferstaaten, die nicht Deutsche im Sinn des Art. 116 des Grundgesetzes sind, *Fanggeräte oder Fische sichergestellt oder beschlagnahmt*, so verständigt er hiervon unverzüglich den Fischereiaufseher des Staates, dem der Fischer angehört. ..."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Packt einer mein Gerät an, gibt es was auf die Neun.
> Egal was in den Papieren steht.


 
Das klingt erst mal cool und männlich, was du da schreibst, aber man sollte sich über die Konsequenzen im Klaren sein.

So etwas wird hier in Bayern fast immer mit Entzug des Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit geahndet. Von der wahrscheinlichen Anzeige wegen Angriffs auf eine staatlich ernannte Amtsperson gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Von der wahrscheinlichen Anzeige wegen Angriffs auf eine staatlich ernannte Amtsperson gar nicht zu reden.



Ist egal ob verbeamtet oder nicht...  Konsequenz ist identisch... :m


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Schon klar.
Kooperation meinerseits würde ja erfolgen. 
(Ich kenn aber auch die Art und Weise mancher Kontrolleure)

Ich hole die Geräte rein, Aushändigung nur gegen Beschlagnahmungsprotokoll.


Und/ oder es wird auf die Kollegen in Blau gewartet.


----------



## wilhelm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ich weiß manchmal nicht warum man sich die Mühe macht.;+
Beschlagnahme bedarf zumindest im nachhinein einer Richterlichen Anordnung so ist die Strafprozessordnung.

Aber o.K. wenn hier der ein oder andere es besser weiß hab ich damit auch kein Problem.
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/98.html


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich weiß manchmal nicht warum man sich die Mühe macht.;+
> Beschlagnahme bedarf zumindest im nachhinein einer Richterlichen Anordnung so ist die Strafprozessordnung.
> 
> Aber o.K. wenn hier der ein oder andere es besser weiß hab ich damit auch kein Problem.
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/98.html



Nein, die Polizei darf zur Beweissicherung Gegenstände vorrübergehend Beschlagnahmen. 
Das Beschlagnahmungsptrotokoll ( so nennt man dies juristisch) quitiert die von der Polizei eingezogenen Gegenstände.

Stell Dir vor ein Richter spricht Dich frei. Wo ist Dein Angelgerät geblieben? 
Oder Du erhälst Dein Gerät defekt zurück. Und dann?
Pech gehabt? Nenene

Übrigens steht es so auch in Deinem verlinkten Gesetz.

Zitat:"....bei Gefahr im Verzug auch durch die Staatsanwaltschaft und ihre Ermittlungspersonen..."


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ronram schrieb:


> Das könnte für NRW möglicherweise interessant sein:
> 
> http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher%20Merkblatt.pdf



Unter 5.2 Sicherstellung
Steht alles drin.
Sogar Empfangsquittung ist auszustellen.
Wenn icht freiwillig ausgehändigt wird...

Und ganz am Ende:

Zitat:"5.2.5 Ein Fischereiaufseher, der nicht zum Hilfsbeamten der
Staatsanwaltschaft bestellt ist, sollte im Zweifel von jeglicher
Sicherstellung absehen und sich an Ort und Stelle über das Gerät und die
Fischereipapiere so eingehende Notizen machen, dass diese einer
eventuellen Beschlagnahme zugänglich gemacht werden können."

Für NRW jedenfalls.

Packt der meine Sachen an, gibts was auf die Neun.


----------



## wilhelm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Hallo Sharpo ich stimme mit dir überein, und habe nie was anderes behauptet, ich wollte nur klarstellen das nicht jeder Beschlagnahmen darf und es einer Richterlichen Anordnung zumindest im nachhinein bedarf.
 Man muss  eine Sicherstellung  und Beschlagnahmen sauber trennen, aber vielleicht haben wir nur aneinander vorbeigeschrieben.
 Fischereiaufseher können nicht Hilfsbeamte einer Staatanwaltschaft sein
 das ist und bleibt die Polizei.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo ich stimme mit dir überein, und habe nie was anderes behauptet, ich wollte nur klarstellen das nicht jeder Beschlagnahmen darf und es einer Richterlichen Anordnung zumindest im nachhinein bedarf.
> Man muss  eine Sicherstellung  und Beschlagnahmen sauber trennen, aber vielleicht haben wir nur aneinander vorbeigeschrieben.
> Fischereiaufseher können nicht Hilfsbeamte einer Staatanwaltschaft sein
> das ist und bleibt die Polizei.




Und in NRW hat er (Fischereiaufseher) auch die Finger von mein Tackle zu lassen.


----------



## wilhelm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

So ist das.


----------



## joedreck (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist egal ob verbeamtet oder nicht...  Konsequenz ist identisch... :m



Stimmt nicht. Wenn es ein AMTLICHER Aufseher ist.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/113.html

Schaut euch die Gesetze der Länder an und die Papiere des Kontrolleurs. Ob von der Fischereibehörde oder vom Verein oder was auch immer. Da gibt es gravierende Unterschiede. 

Polizei rufen ist trotzdem ne gute Idee. Und seltenst wird ein Fischereiaufseher versuchen das Gerät mit unmittelbaren Zwang an sich zu bringen (weil eher nicht erlaubt  )

Und die Polizei hat mehr Möglichkeiten als die Sicherstellung zur Beweissicherung. Aber das führt zu weit. Ausserdem steht da auch jedem der Rechtsweg offen.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

ich, ich hab keine ahnung, werde die aber auch nie kriegen, weil bei solchen themen es so viele ansichten gibt, multipliziert mit der föderalen gesetzgebung, geteilt durch rechthaberei.
da, meiner erfahrung nach bei solchen themen seltenst hier im AB rechtssicherheit gewonnen werden kann, erlaube ich mir, mal meine extreme persönliche sicht zu äußern:
gerät einziehen, delinquent biologisch neutral ersäufen :m


sorry, aber ich habs einfach dicke, hin und her und rauf und runter OHNE nährwert zu lesen.


----------



## Anthe (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen.

Die Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht ist Ländersache. Folglich regelt dies jedes Bundesland für sich (ist jedoch überall fast identisch) im Fischereigesetz.

Als Kontrollorgan für die Überwachung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen setzt das Bundesland staatliche Fischereiaufseher ein, die ebenso "ehrenamtlich" ernannt sind. Diesen steht in der Regel bei der Kontrolle der Status eines Polizeibeamten gleich. Ebenso sind die Kontrollorgane des Landes sprich die Polizei befugt Fischereiaufsichtsmaßnahmen durchzuführen. Dies geschieht z.B. meist durch die Wasserschutzpolizei an geeigneter Stelle.

Je nachdem ob eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat besteht wird bei Verstößen eine Ermahnung / Bußgeld verhängt oder bei einer Straftat eine Anzeige erstattet. (Schwarzangeln/Angeln ohne gültige Papiere). Nur im Falle einer Straftat sind die Kontrollorgane auch berechtigt, angetroffenes Beweismaterial "sicherzustellen".

Ein vom Verein bestimmter Fischereiaufseher darf nur kontrollieren und ggf. ein Angelverbot aussprechen.
Bei einem Straftatbestand muss er Anzeige erstatten, bei "Gefahr im Verzug" einen amtlichen Fischereiaufseher oder die Polizei hinzurufen. Beschlagnahmen bzw. den berühmten "Blick in den Kofferraum" darf der Vereinsaufseher nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Anthe schrieb:


> Ein vom Verein bestimmter Fischereiaufseher darf nur kontrollieren und ggf. ein Angelverbot aussprechen.


 

Auch das ist so pauschal nicht richtig, kann auch in jedem Bundesland anders sein, kommt drauf an, ob der Verein die Vereinsaufseher offiziell anmeldet oder nicht und diese dann offizielle Ausweise mitsich führen:



> *§ 44 Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsicht *
> [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial](1) Die Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten, die Polizeivollzugskräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei und *die ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufseher* (Fischereiaufsichtspersonen) sind in Wahrnehmung der Aufgaben der Fischereiaufsicht befugt: [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Arial]1.Wasserfahrzeuge, Grundstücke und Ufer zu betreten, [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Arial]2.die Personalien festzustellen, [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## cafabu (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Also ich habe noch mal im HH Fischereigesetz nachgelesen. Im §13 -Fischereiaufsicht steht, das der Fischereiaufseher berechtigt ist, bei Verstößen gegen das Fischereigesetz die Gerätschaften zu beschlagnemen und sie unverzüglich der Polizei zu übergeben.
Carsten


----------



## zeitgeist91 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Jose schrieb:


> ich, ich hab keine ahnung, werde die aber auch nie kriegen, weil bei solchen themen es so viele ansichten gibt, multipliziert mit der föderalen gesetzgebung, geteilt durch rechthaberei.
> da, meiner erfahrung nach bei solchen themen seltenst hier im AB rechtssicherheit gewonnen werden kann, erlaube ich mir, mal meine extreme persönliche sicht zu äußern:
> gerät einziehen, delinquent biologisch neutral ersäufen :m
> 
> ...


Ich bin Jurist (vor dem ersten Staatsexamen). Das hat schon Hintergrund, was ich hier von mir gebe. Wirkt vielleicht etwas merkwürdig, wenn ich das bei jedem Post vorschieben würde, der sich mit Rechtsfragen beschäftigt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Packt einer mein Gerät an, gibt es was auf die Neun.
> Egal was in den Papieren steht.
> 
> Es wird die Polizei gerufen, dann dürfen die Kollegen gerne ein  Protokoll über die konfiszierenden Geräte (Beschlagnahmeprotokoll)  anlegen.
> ...






Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das klingt erst mal cool und männlich, was du da schreibst, aber man sollte sich über die Konsequenzen im Klaren sein.
> 
> So etwas wird hier in Bayern fast immer mit Entzug des Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit geahndet. Von der wahrscheinlichen Anzeige wegen Angriffs auf eine staatlich ernannte Amtsperson gar nicht zu reden.




Ich habe so was erlebt (Beleidigung, Bedrohung, mitführen eines Kantholzes und versuchter Angriff) - hat den "wilden Mann" 1600€ gekostet, kein Scheinentzug in RLP, es gibt da wohl keine Möglichkeit.


Back to Topic: man kann viel machen, in aller Regel kommt es auf den Richter und das Bundesland an. So kenne ich im Raum KO/NR/MYK in RLP keinen Fall wo Angelgeräte eingezogen wurden.
Im übrigen werden 90% der Verfahren hier eingestellt - entweder _weil keine kriminlelle Energie erkennbar ist_ oder weil _Geringfügigkeit_ besteht.


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



joedreck schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Wenn es ein AMTLICHER Aufseher ist.
> 
> 
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/113.html
> ...




Die Folge ist aber die gleiche (Körperverletzung in welcher Fasson auch immer)! Es ist egal, ob ich einem Beamten eins auf die Nase haue oder einer anderen nicht beamteten Person. Ebenso bei der Beleidigung. Einziger Unterschied - wenn man einen Beamten beleidigt erfolgt automatisch eine Anzeige wg. Beleidigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Mal andersrum gedacht:
Wer würde sich das Gerät eher wegnehmen lassen und/oder darüber diskutieren oder nachfolgend Rechtsmittel wg. ungerechtfertigter Beschlagnahme/Sicherstellung?

Ein "schuldiger" Schwarz/Wildangler?

Oder ein sich unschuldig verfolgt fühlender Angler?

Im Normalfall wird sich doch kein (vernünftiger) Aufseher ohne polizeiliche Unterstützung daran machen, einem "möglichen" Schuldigen Angelgerät zu entziehen....

Es ist einfach immer wieder das Gleiche:
16 Landesgesetze (Fischerei wie Polizei), 16 Fischereiordnungen (oder noch mehr bez. KiFo/KüFo)..

Da lässt sich eine pauschale Auskunft zum Thema so einfach eben nicht treffen.

Interessant dürfte es wirklich werden, wenn sich mal einer auch gerichtlich wehrt gegen eine Beschlagnahme/Sicherstellung...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal andersrum gedacht:
> Wer würde sich das Gerät eher wegnehmen lassen und/oder darüber diskutieren oder nachfolgend Rechtsmittel wg. ungerechtfertigter Beschlagnahme/Sicherstellung?
> 
> Ein "schuldiger" Schwarz/Wildangler?
> ...


Wenn es wirklich simples schwarzangeln ist, hat eine Anfechtungsklage meiner Einschätzung nach Aussicht auf Erfolg. Um nicht zu sagen garantierten Erfolg. (Natürlich nur beim Erstverstoß).


----------



## joedreck (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Folge ist aber die gleiche (Körperverletzung in welcher Fasson auch immer)! Es ist egal, ob ich einem Beamten eins auf die Nase haue oder einer anderen nicht beamteten Person. Ebenso bei der Beleidigung. Einziger Unterschied - wenn man einen Beamten beleidigt erfolgt automatisch eine Anzeige wg. Beleidigung.


 

Ja eben nicht. 113StGB fällt nicht unter die KV Delikte. Ist bei Amtsträgern einfach in Tateinheit zu sehen.
Und auch Beamte haben die Möglichkeit Strafantrag wg. Beleidigung zu stellen oder eben auch nicht.

"Schwarzangeln" stellt im Übrigen i.d.R. Eine Straftat dar. Deswegen gibt es nicht nur die Möglichkeit der Beweissicherung, sondern es unterliegen die Angelsachen als Tatmittel auch dem Einzug. 
für Interessierte: weiter hinten in der StPO. Also nicht 94/98  StPO


----------



## gixxer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Geht jetzt zwar nicht um das Gerät sondern um die Papiere. Vor ca 4 Wochen wurde ich , wie immer, kontrolliert. In meinem Eimer war eine leere Madendose, also eine aus dem Angelladen. Den Eimer benutze ich um Getränke u.ä.zum und meinen Müll vom Wasser weg zu transportieren. Wegen der Plastikschale gab es einen Eintrag in's Fangbuch mit dem Hinweis, beim nächsten mal sind die Papiere weg. Es stand wohl in einem Heftchen unseres Clubs das ab diesem Jahr Plasitokdosen am Wasser verboten sind. Das Schriftstück habe ich nie erhalten. Frage: Einzug der Papiere aufgrund eines Plastikschälchens ? In dem Eimer befand sich im übrigen auch mein restlicher Müll. Hat den guten Mann nicht interessiert.
Zusatz: Ich habe die 50 hinter mir,  gehe seit 30 Jahren Angeln und habe noch nie irgendwelchen Müll zurückgelassen. Und nun so ne Ansage. ? 
Ich könnte ja meine Tochter ( Rechtsanwältin ) befragen, wollte aber mal wissen was Ihr so davon haltet.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich habe so was erlebt (Beleidigung, Bedrohung, mitführen eines Kantholzes und versuchter Angriff) - hat den "wilden Mann" 1600€ gekostet, kein Scheinentzug in RLP, es gibt da wohl keine Möglichkeit.
> 
> 
> Back to Topic: man kann viel machen, in aller Regel kommt es auf den Richter und das Bundesland an. So kenne ich im Raum KO/NR/MYK in RLP keinen Fall wo Angelgeräte eingezogen wurden.
> Im übrigen werden 90% der Verfahren hier eingestellt - entweder _weil keine kriminlelle Energie erkennbar ist_ oder weil _Geringfügigkeit_ besteht.



Mag sein. (War auch etwas übertrieben geäussert..)
In NRW darf der Kollege Fischereiaufseher aber nicht mein Gerät anrühren bzw. einkassieren.
Lies mal was in dem verlinkten Pdf steht.


----------



## Knispel (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



gixxer schrieb:


> Geht jetzt zwar nicht um das Gerät sondern um die Papiere. Vor ca 4 Wochen wurde ich , wie immer, kontrolliert. In meinem Eimer war eine leere Madendose, also eine aus dem Angelladen. Den Eimer benutze ich um Getränke u.ä.zum und meinen Müll vom Wasser weg zu transportieren. Wegen der Plastikschale gab es einen Eintrag in's Fangbuch mit dem Hinweis, beim nächsten mal sind die Papiere weg. Es stand wohl in einem Heftchen unseres Clubs das ab diesem Jahr Plasitokdosen am Wasser verboten sind. Das Schriftstück habe ich nie erhalten. Frage: Einzug der Papiere aufgrund eines Plastikschälchens ? In dem Eimer befand sich im übrigen auch mein restlicher Müll. Hat den guten Mann nicht interessiert.
> Zusatz: Ich habe die 50 hinter mir,  gehe seit 30 Jahren Angeln und habe noch nie irgendwelchen Müll zurückgelassen. Und nun so ne Ansage. ?
> Ich könnte ja meine Tochter ( Rechtsanwältin ) befragen, wollte aber mal wissen was Ihr so davon haltet.



Interessant, es dauert bestimmt in manchen Vereinen nicht mehr lange und der Gerätehersteller wird vorgeschrieben. Ist es bei euch bereits verboten den Müll anderer zu beseitigen  ? Ich hätte sie dem guten "Wichtigtuer" in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt : "denn entsorge du sie wenn ich das nicht darf, ich könnte sie aber auch als Fundsache beim Vorstand abgeben"


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch das ist so pauschal nicht richtig, kann auch in jedem Bundesland anders sein, kommt drauf an, ob der Verein die Vereinsaufseher offiziell anmeldet oder nicht und diese dann offizielle Ausweise mitsich führen:
> 
> Zitat:
> *§ 44 Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsicht *
> ...



Zu Punkt 4.
Wie definiert sich das Überprüfen?
Das Auto ist z.B. mit einer Wohnung gleichgestellt. 
Keine Durchsuchung ohne richterlichen Beschluss, es sei denn Gefahr ist in Verzug.
Polizei darf dies nicht ohne weiteres. Schon gar nicht nur auf Grund eines mutmasslichen Verdachtes hin.
Nur der Zoll ist berechtigt PkWs ohne richterlichen Beschluss zu durchsuchen. Die sind aber nicht im Rahmen der Fischwilderei zuständig.

Es gibt viele Dinge wo wir meinen kuschen zu müssen, die Realität sieht aber anders aus.


----------



## ronram (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 4.
> Wie definiert sich das Überprüfen?
> Das Auto ist z.B. mit einer Wohnung gleichgestellt.
> Keine Durchsuchung ohne richterlichen Beschluss, es sei denn Gefahr ist in Verzug.
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist nicht ganz korrekt. 
Die Durchsuchung deines Autos geht, durch die Polizei, auch ohne richterliche Anordnung. 

Beispiele:
- Du hältst dich im Grenzgebiet zu einem anderen Staat auf.
- Es besteht der Verdacht einer Straftat.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ronram schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> Die Durchsuchung deines Autos geht, durch die Polizei, auch ohne richterliche Anordnung.
> 
> Beispiele:
> ...




Das ist ein Irrtum.

So einfach ist dies nicht.
Auch der blosse Verdacht reicht absolut nicht.

Im Grenzgebiet, es darf nur der Zoll ohne richterlichen Beschluss Durchsuchungen durchführen...und nicht die Polizei.


----------



## ronram (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ich meine da mal was im BpolG über Durchsuchungen im Grenzgebiet bis zu einer Tiefe von 30Km gelesen  zu haben...
Bayern führt z.B. die "Schleierfahndung" durch. 

Hab auch nichts von einem "bloßen Verdacht" geschrieben. 
Ein begründeter Verdacht sieht da wieder anders aus...

Aber egal, geht ja um Fischereiaufseher.

Mir hat vorgestern am Rhein z.B. ein Angler glaubhaft versucht zu versichern, dass er mit seinem Fünf-Jahres-Fischereischein andere Angler kontrollieren darf. :-D


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ich finde dies gar nicht mal so egal.

Da zitiert Dorschgreifer eine Verordnung/ Fischereigesetz


[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]*"4.die  mitgeführten oder  ausliegenden Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte  in Wasser- und  Landfahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter zu überprüfen,*[/FONT][/FONT]"

Das verstösst doch schon gegen höherrangige Gesetze.
Was heisst überprüfen? 
Und vorallem Wann?

Hier werden ja schon mehr Rechte dem Fischereiaufseher eingeräumt als der Polizei.
Und ich kann mirjetzt nicht vorstellen, dass in jedem Bundesland so gravierende andere Polizeirechte bestehen.

https://www.kop-berlin.de/was-darf-die-polizei-was-darf-sie-nicht


----------



## ronram (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ich glaube wir sind von verschiedenen Ausgangssituationen ausgegangen .

" Als Verdächtigen nach §102 StPO" --> ab hier habe ich angesetzt


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich meine da mal was im BpolG über Durchsuchungen im Grenzgebiet bis zu einer Tiefe von 30Km gelesen  zu haben...
> Bayern führt z.B. die "Schleierfahndung" durch.
> 
> Hab auch nichts von einem "bloßen Verdacht" geschrieben.
> ...



Du lachst. 
Klar darf er sich den Fischereischein u. Erlaubnisschein des Kollegen zeigen lassen.
Erzwingen kann er aber nichts.  

Gibt kein Gesetz welches dies dem Angler verbietet.


----------



## gixxer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Knispel schrieb:


> Interessant, es dauert bestimmt in manchen Vereinen nicht mehr lange und der Gerätehersteller wird vorgeschrieben. Ist es bei euch bereits verboten den Müll anderer zu beseitigen  ? Ich hätte sie dem guten "Wichtigtuer" in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt : "denn entsorge du sie wenn ich das nicht darf, ich könnte sie aber auch als Fundsache beim Vorstand abgeben"



Ich habe es mit einem Lächeln zur Kentniss genommen. Der kann in mein Fangbuch reinschreiben was er will. Ach ja es steht jetzt BD drin ???  in Hessen, wo ich ursprünglich herkomme, kann ich das noch als " Blasdig dibbe " durchgehen lassen. Aber im Hochdeutschsprechenden Niedersachsen. #d  |bigeyes


----------



## ronram (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du lachst.
> Klar darf er sich den Fischereischein u. Erlaubnisschein des Kollegen zeigen lassen.
> Erzwingen kann er aber nichts.
> 
> Gibt kein Gesetz welches dies dem Angler verbietet.


Ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen "gegen seinen Willen".
Deshalb das lachende smiley. 
Davon war er nämlich überzeugt.


----------



## ronram (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



feko schrieb:


> das bei vergehen  gegen die Bestimmungen



Reden wir hier eigentlich über Fischwilderei, Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Missachtung der Bedingungen des Fischereierlaubnisvertrages (die keine Straftaten und auch keine Ordnungswidrigkeiten darstellen).

Steht im Fischereierlaubnisvertrag diese "Sanktion" drin?
Ist so eine Vertragsbedingung wirksam?


Nachtrag:
Ich glaube meine Frage hat sich erledigt. So wie ich das verstanden habe geht es um das bayerische Fischereigesetz.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



gixxer schrieb:


> Geht jetzt zwar nicht um das Gerät sondern um die Papiere. Vor ca 4 Wochen wurde ich , wie immer, kontrolliert. In meinem Eimer war eine leere Madendose, also eine aus dem Angelladen. Den Eimer benutze ich um Getränke u.ä.zum und meinen Müll vom Wasser weg zu transportieren. Wegen der Plastikschale gab es einen Eintrag in's Fangbuch mit dem Hinweis, beim nächsten mal sind die Papiere weg. Es stand wohl in einem Heftchen unseres Clubs das ab diesem Jahr Plasitokdosen am Wasser verboten sind. Das Schriftstück habe ich nie erhalten. Frage: Einzug der Papiere aufgrund eines Plastikschälchens ? In dem Eimer befand sich im übrigen auch mein restlicher Müll. Hat den guten Mann nicht interessiert.
> Zusatz: Ich habe die 50 hinter mir,  gehe seit 30 Jahren Angeln und habe noch nie irgendwelchen Müll zurückgelassen. Und nun so ne Ansage. ?
> Ich könnte ja meine Tochter ( Rechtsanwältin ) befragen, wollte aber mal wissen was Ihr so davon haltet.



Nehmt ihr im Verein Porzellandosen? Oder Glas?


----------



## gixxer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Es geht um die Madendosen in denen die Tierchen üblicherweise im Angelladen unseres Vetrauens aus dem Kühlschrank geholt werde. Jetzt kipp ich die in einen Styroporbehälter in dem mal Tauwürmer drin waren. Das ist erlaubt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



gixxer schrieb:


> Es geht um die Madendosen in denen die Tierchen üblicherweise im Angelladen unseres Vetrauens aus dem Kühlschrank geholt werde. Jetzt kipp ich die in einen Styroporbehälter in dem mal Tauwürmer drin waren. Das ist erlaubt.



Ja, war schon klar. 
Wenn diese Styroporkisten erlaubt sind...#q
Was ein Irrsinn.

Dem Verein geht es ja um Müllreduzierung am Vereinsgewässer  (?).
Alle Einwegbehälter sind somit zu vermeiden und auf Mehrwegdosen umzusteigen. Diese sind aber auch aus Plastik.  |uhoh:
Gibt es darüber einen Mitgliederbeschluss? 
Naja, aber Offtopic.
Erstell doch dazu mal einen gesonderten Thread.


----------



## gixxer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ich wollte deswegen nicht extra nen Trööt aufmachen. Es ging mir ja hauptsächlich um die Aussage ... beim nächsten mal sind die Papiere weg.....


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



gixxer schrieb:


> Ich wollte deswegen nicht extra nen Trööt aufmachen. Es ging mir ja hauptsächlich um die Aussage ... beim nächsten mal sind die Papiere weg.....



Das ist in meinen Augen Polemik.
Sicherlich kann Dir der Verein für ein Vergehen gegen die Gewässerordnung min. vorübergehend den Erlaubnisschein entziehen. 
Aber auch hier muss die Verhältnismässigkeit gegeben sein.
Eine Einweg- Madendose ist sicherlich kein Grund solch drastische Massnahmen durch zuführen, wobei ja die Styropordose erlaubt ist.
Das ist  #q#q

Ich würde mit dem Eintrag nun zum Vorstand gehen (was schmiert der übrigens in dein Fangbuch rum?)...


----------



## gixxer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Ich werde das schon ansprechen. Habe im Moment aber andere Sachen am Hut die wichtiger sind.


----------



## joedreck (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 4.
> Wie definiert sich das Überprüfen?
> Das Auto ist z.B. mit einer Wohnung gleichgestellt.
> Keine Durchsuchung ohne richterlichen Beschluss, es sei denn Gefahr ist in Verzug.
> ...


 

Selten so n Stuß gelesen. 
1. 44BPolG durchlesen bitte
2. Die entsprechenden Landesgesetze lesen
3. Autos sind ausdrücklich NICHT mit Wohnungen gleichgesetzt
4. Selbst bei Wohnwagen streiten die Gerichte
5. Der Zoll darf Autos im Grenzgebiet u.U. sogar auseinanderbauen
6. Versuch mal eine unaufschiebbare Maßnahme der Polizei zu verhindern 
7. Höre bitte auf hier solche Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten und der Polizei damit das Leben unnötig schwer zu machen


Das mit der Plastikdose ist mal ne Frechheit. Styropor erlaubt, du nimmst es zum Wegwerfen mit und bekommst ärger. Naja gib einem Menschen Macht, dann erkennst du seinen Charakter


----------



## Knispel (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



joedreck schrieb:


> Naja gib einem Menschen Macht, dann erkennst du seinen Charakter



Bei solchen Vorkommnissen zeigt sich doch immer wieder, dass sich der "moderne" Mensch erst ca. 200000 Generationen vom Australopithekus entfernt hat ....


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



joedreck schrieb:


> Selten so n Stuß gelesen.
> 1. 44BPolG durchlesen bitte
> 2. Die entsprechenden Landesgesetze lesen
> 3. Autos sind ausdrücklich NICHT mit Wohnungen gleichgesetzt
> ...



#q

§44BPolg betrifft die Bundespolizei/ Zoll
Hat nichts mit der Polizei / Landespolizei zu tun.

Der private PkW ist einer Wohnung gleichgestellt. 
Worüber streiten die Gerichte bei einem Wohnwagen? Gibt es Urteile? 

Es gibt gewisse Bedingungen die bei einer Dursuchung von Wohnung, PKW und Wohnwagen berücksichtigt werden müssen.
Bei einer reinen Kontrolle dürfen diese "Gegenstände" nicht durchsucht werden. Aussnahme besteht für die Bundespolizei/ Zoll.
Für alle anderen bedarf es einen richterlichen Beschluss oder es muss Gefahr in Verzug sein...Gefahr für Leib und Leben bestehen etc.

Ein einfacher Verdacht auf Grund z.B. Kleidung reicht nicht für eine PkW Durchsuchung aus.
Ein Verdacht muss auch Begründet sein.

5: Dem habe ich nirgends wiedersprochen. Ganz im Gegenteil.
6. Was ist eine unaufschiebbare Massnahme?
Ich brauch die Polizei nicht aufhalten. Nur bei einer unberechtigten/ illegalen Dursuchung bekommen die Beamten u. evtl. auch der Fischereiaufseher eine Anzeige und Post von meinem Anwalt.

Von daher halte Dich mit Deinen Äusserungen etwas zurück. Denn irgendwie scheinst Du auf den falschen Trip zu sein.


----------



## joedreck (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #q
> 
> §44BPolg betrifft die Bundespolizei/ Zoll
> Hat nichts mit der Polizei / Landespolizei zu tun.
> ...


 
Zur Klarstellung: PKW NICHT mit Wohnung gleichgestellt http://www.bayern.verfassungsgerichtshof.de/69-VI-04-Entscheidung.htm
Zum BPOLG: Du hast geschrieben NUR der Zoll ist ohne richterlichen Beschluss o. Gef.i.V. befugt ein PKW zu durchsuchen. Eben NICHT denn BPOLG im 30Km Bereich der Grenze und die LaPo Niedersachsen z.b. bei Kontrollstellen. Vergleiche das NSOG.Welche Strafnorm ist denn einschlägig bei einer Durchsuchung des PKW? Ist ja geklärt, dass es Hausfriedensbruch nicht sein kann, da keine Wohnung... Also wäre eine Feststellungsklage die einzige Möglichkeit dem Beamten Post zukommen zu lassen. Neben einem Dankschreiben natürlich.Urteile gibts bestimmt. Ich schau mal nach nächste Woche. Interessant wird es nämlich wenn der Wohnwagen im Straßenverkehr teilnimmt und dort gewisse Vorschriften einzuhalten sind (Ladungssicherung, Verkehrssicherheit).Hast auch nicht widersprochen, wollte nur klarstellen, dass viele Aufgabengesetze deutlich weitreichender sind als du denkst.ZUM GLÜCK reicht "komische" Kleidung nicht aus um einen Verdacht zu begründen. Jedenfalls nicht allein. Und das ist auch gut so.Auffschiebene Wirkung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufschiebende_Wirkung
Vergleiche noch bitte Art.22(1) Nr.6 PAG Bayern.Die irrige Annahme, dass die Polizei wenig darf stimmt so nicht. Soviel zu meinem falschen Trip. Ich denke, wenn noch Fragen offen sind können wir per PN Disskutiren oder uns auf n Bier/Kaffee treffen. Da sind dann auch Missverständnisse bzgl. des Umgangstones eher ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



joedreck schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung: PKW NICHT mit Wohnung gleichgestellt http://www.bayern.verfassungsgerichtshof.de/69-VI-04-Entscheidung.htmZum BPOLG: Du hast geschrieben NUR der Zoll ist ohne richterlichen Beschluss o. Gef.i.V. befugt ein PKW zu durchsuchen. Eben NICHT denn BPOLG im 30Km Bereich der Grenze und die LaPo Niedersachsen z.b. bei Kontrollstellen. Vergleiche das NSOG.Welche Strafnorm ist denn einschlägig bei einer Durchsuchung des PKW? Ist ja geklärt, dass es Hausfriedensbruch nicht sein kann, da keine Wohnung... Also wäre eine Feststellungsklage die einzige Möglichkeit dem Beamten Post zukommen zu lassen. Neben einem Dankschreiben natürlich.Urteile gibts bestimmt. Ich schau mal nach nächste Woche. Interessant wird es nämlich wenn der Wohnwagen im Straßenverkehr teilnimmt und dort gewisse Vorschriften einzuhalten sind (Ladungssicherung, Verkehrssicherheit).Hast auch nicht widersprochen, wollte nur klarstellen, dass viele Aufgabengesetze deutlich weitreichender sind als du denkst.ZUM GLÜCK reicht "komische" Kleidung nicht aus um einen Verdacht zu begründen. Jedenfalls nicht allein. Und das ist auch gut so.Auffschiebene Wirkung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufschiebende_WirkungVergleiche noch bitte Art.22(1) Nr.6 PAG Bayern.Die irrige Annahme, dass die Polizei wenig darf stimmt so nicht. Soviel zu meinem falschen Trip. Ich denke, wenn noch Fragen offen sind können wir per PN Disskutiren oder uns auf n Bier/Kaffee treffen. Da sind dann auch Missverständnisse bzgl. des Umgangstones eher ausgeschlossen.




Deine Links funktionieren nicht.

https://volksbetrugpunktnet.wordpress.com/tag/verkehrskontrolle/

Ohne einen begründeten Verdacht hat keine Durchsuchung meines PkWs stattzufinden.
Dies ist nur der Bundespolizei/ Zoll erlaubt.
Ob nun 30km innerhalb der Grenzzone oder nicht.

Ohne begründeten Verdacht läuft da nix.

Darum geht es.

Es geht um Grundsätze.
Es geht nicht darum der Polizei eine Durchsuchung zu verweigern wenn im PkW gekifft wird, eine Person unbefugt dort festgehalten wird etc.
Auch kann eine Dursuchung zulässig sein wenn ich mit dem PkW in einer Stadt fahre in der eine Demo von rechtsradikalen statt findet.
Hier könnte der Grund Gefahrenabwehr herhalten.
Alles ohne jetzt weiter ins Detail zu gehen.

Mein PkW durchsucht kein Polizist bei einer Verkehrskontrolle, weder an der Grenze noch in der Stadt oder auf dem Land ohne einen begründeten Verdacht mir zu nennen.
Genauso wenig durchsucht ein Fischereiaufseher meine Taschen und/ oder mein PkW. Nur in Anwesenheit der Polizei mit einem begründeten Verdacht.

https://www.kop-berlin.de/was-darf-die-polizei-was-darf-sie-nicht

http://www.fr-online.de/auto/stoppe...ehrskontrollen-verboten,1472790,27985200.html

https://anwaltauskunft.de/magazin/mobilitaet/verkehr/402/polizeikontrolle-das-sind-ihre-rechte/

Was die Gleichstellung des PKW mit der wohnung betrifft, haste Recht.
geschützter Bereich ist nur die Wohnung, Wohnwagen etc..

Zoll vs Bundespolizei war für mich jetzt das Gleiche.


----------



## joedreck (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Die Links hab ich in der Schnelle eingeworfen. Google hilft in Bezug auf Gesetze. Wenn ich mir das bayrische PAG durchlese, dürfen die das mit deutlich niedrigerer Schwelle als von dir beschrieben. Niedersachsen ebenso in Kontrollstellen. 
In Bayern heißt es einfach " wenn sich darin Personen befinden, dessen Identität festgestellt werden darf".
Extrem niedrige Schwelle mMn.

Was in Portalen wie von dir verlinkt steht.. Dann weiss ich wie du dir die Meinung bildest. Ein Blick in Gesetze würde helfen.

Ein Fischereiaufseher geht allerdings auch bei mir nicht ans Auto. Kann ja nicht jeder in den Wald gehen und sagen er sei Förster.

Löse dich mal vom Begriff "Verdacht". Dieser gilt strafprzessual. Polizeirechtlich lauten die Voraussetzungen ganz anders


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

In RLP darf ein Fischereiaufseher das Auto und Taschen durchsuchen, das ist sogar extra in den Handbüchern mit den Hinweis zu den geltenden Gesetzen vermerkt.

Ob er das tut und ob der Angler das zulässt ist eine andere Sache!

Beispiel: ich sehe wie ein Angler einen Fisch im Rhein fängt, der sieht aus wie eine Großsalmonide und diesen im Auto verstaut.
Hier habe ich einen begründeten Verdacht auf eine Straftat (Lachse stehen unter Artenschutz, deswegen keine Owi) und kann den Angler auffordern mir das Auto zu öffnen das ich es durchsuchen kann.
Natürlich hat der Angler das Recht mir das zu verweigern und ich müsste das akzeptieren.
Dann kann ich die Polizei anrufen und die durchsucht das Auto.

Ob und wie ich das Auto bei einer normalen Kontrolle kontrollieren darf mußte ich nachsehen, bin aber grad am Wasser...

Wer aber nix zu tun hat, kann ja mal das "Handbuch für Fischereiaufseher" mit dem Zusatz für "sein" Bundesland googeln... Dann seht ihr was ein Fischereiaufseher in eurem BL darf und was nicht.


Mit dicken Wurstfingern auf'm Handy getappert.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



feko schrieb:


> Guden
> ich fische an einem größeren Gewässer,
> an dem recht streng kontrolliert wird.
> Jetzt habe ich schon von mehrern ansässigen Anlern  gehört,
> ...




OMG - hier hat sich eine Menge an Halb- und Unwahrheiten angesammelt.

Lieber TE, dass alles geradezurücken dauert mir zu lange.

Jedenfalls kann ich Dir ausgehend von Deinem Eingangspost am Bsp. von NRW versichern, dass (staatliche) Kontrolleure auch nach dem Landesfischereigesetz ermächtigt sind, Geräte und Mittel einzuziehen (genaugenommen erfolgt durch den Kontrolleur "nur" die Sicherstellung / Beschlagnahme - über die Einziehung befindet später erst ggf. die zust. Behörde!), die bei der Begehung von *ORDNUNGSWIDRIGKEITEN* seitens der Angler benutzt wurden (s. auch § 55 Abs. 4 LFischG NRW) - diese Norm gibt es entsprechend in vielen Bundesländern beinahe inhaltsgleich!

DAS gilt für OWIs.

Stehen sogar mal Straftaten (und nicht "nur" Ordnungswidrigkeiten) im Raum (wie zb Fischwilderei nach dem StGB), dann gibt es ensprechende Vorschriften bzgl einer Beschlagnahme, Sicherstellung, Einziehung der Tatwerkzeuge / Beweismittel auch darüber hinaus in der StPO, dem StGB, ggf auch in den Polizeigesetzen bzw. im Verwaltungsrecht im weiteren Sinne.

All diese Normen sind Ermächtigungsgrundlagen, die es den staatlichen Kontrolleuren und der Polizei / dem Ordnungsamt bei Vorliegen der dort aufgeführten Voraussetzungen durchaus ermöglich, Angelgerät mal zu entziehen - ob nun durch Einziehung, Sicherstellung oder Beschlagnahme, *DAS* ist eine Frage des Einzelfalls!

Aber - prinzipiell *ist das möglich* und bei Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen der Ermächtigungsgrundlage auch rechtmäßig.

*Dabei ist jede dieser (staatlichen) "Einziehungsmaßnahmen" stets ein Verwaltungsakt, gegen den es IMMER auch einen Rechtsbehelf gibt, worüber man i d Regel belehrt wird und wobei man stets dagegen auch den Rechtsweg beschreiten kann, wenn einem Unrecht widerfährt!!!*

Das war´s in Kürze.

Detailfragen können dabei durchaus mal kompliziert werden und ein Blick ins Gesetz erleichtert dabei oft die Rechtsfindung!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Moin,

kurz und knackig : in NRW darf ein *amtlich Verpflichteter FA*. nur bei einem Beharren des Fischwilderers auf weiteren Einsatz des Fanggerätes , dieses sicherstellen.

Nur in diesem ganz eng gesteckten Rahmen.

Wobei grundsätzlich die Polizei zur Amtshilfe angefordert werden sollte.

Es ist in jedem Fall eine Quittung auszuhändigen.

Realistischerweise sind in 99,% der Fälle ( in NRW !!! ) die *Fischereiaufseher NICHT BERECHTIGT , fremdes Eigentum , welches zum Fischfang verwendet wurde, einzuziehen.*

Erstaunlicherweise kommt es immer mal wieder zu Ungereimtheiten, bzw. unberechtigten Handlungen seitens der F.A.

Ich führe das auf eine mangelnde Kenntnis/Kompetenz der Verpflichteten zurück - es soll sogar F.A. geben, die das Landesfischereigesetz im Ganzen nicht kennen bzw. verstehen.

Die Billiglösung durch Ehrenamtler macht´s möglich |bigeyes

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurz und knackig : in NRW darf ein staatlich Verpflichteter FA. nur bei einem Beharren des Fischwilderers auf weiteren Einsatz des Fanggerätes , dieses sicherstellen.
> 
> ...




Darüber diskutiere ich mit Ernie gerade per PN. |supergri
Selbst diese Sicherstellung zu Beweiszwecken geht meiner Meinung nicht.

http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher Merkblatt.pdf

5.2.3

Wobei ich auch mit dem "staatl. " etwas im sprachgebrauch vorsichtig wäre.
Der Fischereiaufseher ist keine Hilfskraft der Polizei bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft.
Sondern nur eine Dienstkraft der Ordnungsbehörde.
Der Fischereibehörde.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> *Darüber diskutiere ich mit Ernie gerade per PN. |supergri*
> Selbst diese Sicherstellung zu Beweiszwecken geht meiner Meinung nicht.
> 
> http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher%20Merkblatt.pdf
> ...



Moin,

gemeint ist nat. der amtlich Verpflichtete F.A. ; diese Aufseher stellen neben den Vereinsaufsehern das Gros.

Zu diskutieren gibt es da auch wenig : im Grunde genommen darf der Aufseher lediglich Scheine, Fanggeräte und Fischbehälter kontrollieren;
daneben ist er lediglich berechtigt, Personen bei schweren Verstössen/ Straftat Fischwilderei , bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei, festzuhalten - und das auch nicht ohne Risiko.

Sanktionieren ( außer wegschicken ) darf er überhaupt nicht.

Der F.A. ist somit wenig befugt und auf Amtshilfe angewiesen.

Eigentlich recht tröstlich wenn man bedenkt, welche Knaller teils amtlich daherschlawenzeln.

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gemeint ist nat. der amtlich Verpflichtete F.A. ; diese Aufseher stellen neben den Vereinsaufsehern das Gros.
> 
> ...



Da geht es doch schon los.
Darf er ohne weiteres die Angeln zur Kontrolle rein holen?
Auf die Tour: Guten Tag, Kontrolle (zeigt Papiere) schnappt sich dann meine Taschen und durchsucht diese. Dann holt er die Angeln rein und prüft diese.

????

Es geht um das reine Dürfen.


----------



## Locke4865 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da geht es doch schon los.
> Darf er ohne weiteres die Angeln zur Kontrolle rein holen?
> Auf die Tour: Guten Tag, Kontrolle (zeigt Papiere) schnappt sich dann meine Taschen und durchsucht diese. Dann holt er die Angeln rein und prüft diese.
> 
> ...



somindest in Sachsen 
nein ich darf die Angeln nicht selbst einholen
nein ich darf nicht die Taschen durchsuchen
aber ich kann verlangen das der Besitzer es Tut bzw mir vorzeigt sonst gibets ne Mitteilung an die Behörde
 meine Befugnisse stehen im §32 SächsFischereigesetz :m
und den § gibt es bestimmt in jeden BL so oder so ähnlich


----------



## Fischfrea (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da geht es doch schon los.
> Darf er ohne weiteres die Angeln zur Kontrolle rein holen?
> Auf die Tour: Guten Tag, Kontrolle (zeigt Papiere) schnappt sich dann meine Taschen und durchsucht diese. Dann holt er die Angeln rein und prüft diese.
> 
> ...


 Nein ohne meine Zustimmung darf er nicht. Greift er nach meiner Tasche macht er sich strafbar und ich lege denjenigen auf den Boden flach bis zum eintreffen der Polizei. In Verdacht auf versuchten Diebstahls ist jeder Bürger berechtigt  sein Eigentum zu verteidigen und den Täter bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei fest zu halten.


----------



## wilhelm (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Aua, ob da der sogenannte Jederman - Paragraph greift wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln Fischfrea.#d

Aber sonst dreht der der Fred schon gewaltig im Kreis.#q


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> *Da geht es doch schon los.
> Darf er ohne weiteres die Angeln zur Kontrolle rein holen?
> Auf die Tour: Guten Tag, Kontrolle (zeigt Papiere) schnappt sich dann meine Taschen und durchsucht diese. Dann holt er die Angeln rein und prüft diese.
> 
> ...



Moin,

meiner Auffassung nach, darf der F.A. ( NRW ) die Fanggeräte kontrollieren.
Liegen die draußen und er hat bspw. begründeten Verdacht, dass die wippende Rutenspitze auf einen Lebendköderfisch hindeutet, liegt es im Rahmen der Verhältnismäßigkeit, dass er einholt.
Er hatte nämlich einen begründbaren Verdacht - von Willkür wäre da m.M. nach nicht zu sprechen.

Fanggeräte dürfen kontrolliert werden ist der entscheidende Satz - ein normal begabter Kontrolleur fasst m.M. nach  99% der Angler nicht ans Gerät :m... Ärger vermeidet man immer gerne.

Bei einem vermeintlichen Sausack hat er m.M. nach Ermessensspielraum.

Tasche :

Generell ist die Tasche tabu - beobachtet man dagegen eine Verstauen eines Fanges in der Tasche, wird die Tasche zum Fangbehälter und darf kontrolliert werden.

Davon ab wird ein Kontrolleur, der sich umsichtig verhält, niemals grundlos eine Tasche inspizieren wollen - wenn es hart aus hart kommt, kann der Angler die Sache verweigern - und sich im Anschluss ggf. bei begründetem Verdacht einer Polizeikontrolle unterziehen.

Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an - ist Not am Mann, darf der Kontrolleur bspw. giftige oder explodierende "Fangmittel" in Gewahrsam nehmen - auch erstmal ohne Polizei.

Alles in Allem denke ich sind Ehrenamtler im hohen Prozentbereich mit solchen Aufgaben total überfordert.

R.S.


----------



## ronram (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Wieso soll denn der FA die Angel selber reinholen?

Wenn ich mir §54 des LFischG anschaue, dann stehe ich als Angler in der Pflicht ihm auf Verlangen meine Fanggeräte vorzuzeigen.
_§ 54_
_ Amtliche Fischereiaufseher,_
_ Pflichten und Befugnisse_
_(1) Die Fischereibehörde kann sich zur Erfüllung ihrer Überwachungsaufgaben amtlich verpflichteter Fischereiaufseher bedienen._
_*(2) Den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern sind auf Verlangen auch die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.*_
_(3) Die amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher sind bei der Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht befugt, Grundstücke zu betreten und Gewässer zu befahren._​
Mache ich das nicht, begehe ich eine Ordnungwidrigkeit (§55 LFischG).

_§ 55 (Fn 11)_
_ Bußgeldvorschriften_
_(1) [...]_
_(2) Ordnungswidrig handelt ferner, wer_
_[...]_*8. entgegen § 54 Abs. 2 Fische, Fanggeräte oder Fischbehälter nicht vorzeigt.*​


Edit:

Nur mal so by the way:
Die Realität am Wasser sieht doch oft ganz anders aus...als sich auf irgendwelche Paragraphen stützen zu können. 
Ich habe es heute am Rhein selbst erlebt.
--> Angler "mit leichtem Gepäck" saß da und baute seine Ruten auf. Erst eine, dann die zweite...es folgte die dritte und zu guter Letzt noch die vierte Rute.
Klare Fischwilderei. Eine Straftat.
Also habe ich die Polizei angerufen und da versuchte mir die nette Dame der 110 zu erzählen,  dass dafür nicht die Polizei, sondern die Stadt zuständig sei...
Toll...
Naja, ich habe dann aber darauf bestanden,  dass die Polizei für Straftaten zuständig ist, also hat mich 3 Minuten später die Wasserschutzpolizei zurückgerufen.  Die waren auch erstaunlich schnell da (10 Minuten).
Leider hat der Schwarzangler beim Anblick des Polizeiwagens schnell die Schnüre durchgeschnitten, sodass die Beamten ihm nichts nachweisen können (das sagte jedenfalls einer der Polizisten später zu mir).


----------



## oberfranke (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Wenn ihr den im Beitrag 81 bereits eingestellten Link einmal  folgt und ihn auch öffnet und was viel wichtiger ist auch ganz lest, sind die meisten Fragen und Thesen schon geklärt. 
Der Fischereiaufseher in NRW darf doch einiges also wirklich mal lesen. 
Allerdings ergibt sich aus diesem Merkblat auch ne Verpflichtung wie der FA den bei einer Kontrolle vorzugehen hat. 

zb. Abzeichen offen zu tragen und sich sofort am Anfang des Gesprächs als FA zu erkennen zu geben, nicht erst in ein harmloses Gespräch vorgaukeln und dann den Kontrolleur raushängen lassen. Dienstausweis auf Verlangen usw. 
Da die meisten FA da meist grobe Verstöße gegen dieses Prozedere praktizieren sind sie da am greifbarsten. 

Wer sich an die Regeln hält braucht sich wegen keiner Kontrollen so aufzurüsten. 
Bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen habe ich bisher nur normalverlaufende Kontrollen erlebt. Wenn der FA merkt das man keine Konfrontation will sondern nur schlicht und einfach seine Rechte kennt und sicher argumentiert schwenken die nämlich ganz schnell ein.
Hat wie gesagt bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bisher funktioniert. 
Die eine Ausnahme endete allerdings fast damit das ich dem FA anbot sofort zu verschwinden oder er bekommt ne Anzeige von mir bei der Fischereibehörde und dann war es seine letzte Kontrolle die er als FA durchgeführt hat-ist aber wirklich ein anderes Thema und eine absolute Ausnahme gewesen.


Wenn ein FA mitten in der Nacht darauf bestehen würde meine mühevoll ausgebrachte Wallermontage einzuholen da er sehen will ob ein lebender Köderfisch dran ist - würde ich mich völlig taubstellen und er/sie soll es nicht wagen meine Angel anzufassen. 
Das könnte evtl schief gehen.


----------



## Jose (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ...Wenn ein FA mitten in der Nacht darauf bestehen würde meine mühevoll ausgebrachte Wallermontage einzuholen da er sehen will ob ein lebender Köderfisch dran ist - würde ich mich völlig taubstellen und er/sie soll es nicht wagen meine Angel anzufassen.
> Das könnte evtl schief gehen.



sorry, bis dahin gut geschrieben - dann aber...#q

wenns schief geht, dann eindeutig für dich und dann hoffentlich richtig.


----------



## oberfranke (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Jose schrieb:


> sorry, bis dahin gut geschrieben - dann aber...#q
> 
> wenns schief geht, dann eindeutig für dich und dann hoffentlich richtig.



Warum? 
Keine Angst ich werde den FA nicht anfassen. Das ist für mich nur  optionell wenn ich angegriffen werde. 
Von mir geht bestimmt keine Gewalt aus.

Der FA selbst ist nicht berechtigt ohne Zustimmung ne Montage einzuholen. Das darf die Polizei - nicht der FA. Macht er es trotzdem wird es für ihn rechtlich schiefgehen da ich sofort Anzeige erstatten werde. 
Bevor hier Mutmassungen entstehen, ich angle nicht mit lebenden Köderfisch!! Ich hältere nicht mal meine Köderfische lebend. Es gibt also auch keinerlei Anhaltspunkte dafür das ich mit lebenden Köfi angle. 
Mir geht es nur um dem Aufwand mitten in der Nacht ne Wallermontage neu auszubringen- nur weil irgend jemand meint er muss da schnell mal nachschauen.


----------



## feko (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Lebender Köfi ist ja auch so eine Sache.
Man stelle sich vor,man angelt mit Wurm auf Aal oder Karpfen.
Die Rutenspitze zittert,es tut sich aber nichts weiter.
Kontrolle kommt,sie zittert wieder,verdacht auf lebenden Köderfisch,
Der FA bittet die Montage reinzuholen,man tuts,ahnt ja auch nix böses,und was zappelt am Haken?
Eine quicklebendige Grundel.Womöglich noch sauber gehakt.
Trau mich ja schon garnet mehr anzusitzen bei den ganzen Horrorgeschichten.
War jetzt n bissel OT =)


----------



## ernie1973 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Was zeichnet ihr eigentlich alle so ein Horrorbild vom "Django-Kontrolleur", der Euch an die Angeln - in die Taschen oder ins Auto will???

Ohne Grund hat dazu normalerweise keiner Bock.

Sowas habe ich in über 30 Jahren Angeln zumindest noch nicht erlebt - und ich wäre froh über *MEHR* Kontrollen an "meinen" Gewässern!!!

Die wenigen Kontrollen, die ich erlebt habe liefen (fast - bis auf eine!) alle sehr professionell und beinahe freundschaftlich & kollegial ab!

Nur an meinem Vereinsgewässer meinte mal der neue Vereinsvorsitzende mit seinem Riesen-Ego, er sei so eine wichtige Persönlichkeit, dass er sich nicht vorstellen oder als Kontrollberechtigter ausweisen müsse, bevor er mich nach meinen Papieren fragte........ich kannte ihn bis dato nicht persönlich - teilte ihm freundlich mit, dass er sich doch bitte zuvor legitimieren soll, weil ich ihm sonst garnichts zeige und weil so ja jeder ankommen könnte - das hat ihm nicht gefallen, aber am Ende doch eingeleuchtet - Papiere gegen Papiere getauscht und nach 3 Minuten in Ruhe weitergeangelt!

Er wartet zwar seitdem darauf, das ich mich mal "falsch" verhalte - aber da kann er lange warten...

Ansonsten liefen die viel zu seltenen Kontrollen immer sehr freundlich und gesittet ab - warum denn auch nicht!?!

Ernie


----------



## feko (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Also,Kontrollen waren bei mir bisher auch völlig problemlos!
Ging mir nur um die Sache mit dem Geräteeinzug,
und das ist ja geklärt.
Und gegen Kontrollen hat ja wohl keiner was der sich ordnungsgemäß verhält. 
vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ansonsten liefen die viel zu seltenen Kontrollen immer sehr freundlich und gesittet ab - warum denn auch nicht!?!
> 
> Ernie


Weil in Bürokrateutonien das Blockwartsyndrom immer noch weit verbreitet ist?

Mit Wapo etc. hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten (die mussten das ja irgendwann mal lernen und leben davon..) - mit "Aufsehern" zwar Gott sei Dank wenig (wie Ernie schreibt: Wenig Kontrollen), aber regelmäßig - man (respektive ich in den Fällen) hat oft den Eindruck, denen gehts um alles mögliche, nur nicht ums Angeln..


----------



## ernie1973 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



feko schrieb:


> Lebender Köfi ist ja auch so eine Sache.
> Man stelle sich vor,man angelt mit Wurm auf Aal oder Karpfen.
> Die Rutenspitze zittert,es tut sich aber nichts weiter.
> Kontrolle kommt,sie zittert wieder,verdacht auf lebenden Köderfisch,
> ...




Genau das ist mir beim Aalangeln am Rhein schon mehrfach passiert - sogar mit Riesenwurmbündeln - naja - *WENN *es da zu einer Anzeige käme, dann verlasse ich mich darauf, dass man in Sachen Lebendköfi zu einem "in dubio pro reo" - Freispruch käme, weil´s im Zweifel nicht zu beweisen ist, dass die Grundel nicht "regulär" gebissen hat!

Mit einigen Zeugenaussagen von Leuten, denen auch schonmal auf diese Art eine Grundel drangegangen ist sollte man das rechtlich hinbekommen.

Passiert ja wirklich mittlerweile regelmäßig!

...und das könnte natürlich von bösen Menschen als gute und effektive Ausrede genutzt werden.......:g


Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> *Der FA selbst ist nicht berechtigt ohne Zustimmung ne Montage einzuholen. Das darf die Polizei - nicht der FA. Macht er es trotzdem wird es für ihn rechtlich schiefgehen da ich sofort Anzeige erstatten werde. *
> ...




Moin,

Anzeige erstatten gegen den Kontrolleur?

Weil er Deine Montage, die Du zuvor verweigert hast, einzuholen, inspizieren möchte?

Wogegen willst Du denn klagen?

Wurde Dir ("Querkopf") ein unverhältnismäßigv hoher "Schaden" zugefügt???

Die Sache ist ganz einfach - die Montagen sind vorzuzeigen - ob Du Lauben stippst oder Waller beangelst.

Das Einholen durch die Kontrollperson hat hier bei uns auch einen ganz gezielten Grund : wie mir ein Wasserschutzpolizist erzählte, kommt es immer wieder vor, dass Angler heftig anschlagen, um den Lebendköderfisch , der per Lippenköderung angebracht ist, bei der Kontrolle abzureißen.

Alter Trick, den die Kontrolleure kennen.

Die Sache ist doch nunmal so : unterstütze eine berechtigte Kontrolle und alle können vernünftig weitermachen...

R.S.


----------



## ronram (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Was zeichnet ihr eigentlich alle so ein Horrorbild vom "Django-Kontrolleur", der Euch an die Angeln - in die Taschen oder ins Auto will???



Viel häufiger trifft man doch "Django-Angler" an...


----------



## Sharpo (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Wie ein Kollege doch schon schrieb.
Wenn ich aufgefordert werde die Montage reinzuholen und dies verweigere begehe ich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Davon ab, finde ich es mittlerweile auch alles sehr verwirrend.
Laut Merkblatt NRW Fischereiaufseher bin ich der Meinung er darf es nicht.
Der Fischereiaufseher in NRW ist sehr von der Mitarbeit des Anglers abhängig.
Kooperiert dieser nicht ist die Polizei herbeizurufen.
In dieser "Wartezeit" kann eine vorrübergehende Festnahme erfolgen.
Um Schaden abzuwehren müssten dann natürlich auch das Gerät/ Montage aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden.


Was passiert wenn dem Fischereiaufseher die Angelrute aus der Hand gleitet und beschädigt wird? 
Die Montage beim einholen abreist?
Wird vom Fischereiaufseher Schadensersatz geleistet?


----------



## Sharpo (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ronram schrieb:


> Viel häufiger trifft man doch "Django-Angler" an...



Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.

Dennoch lass ich fremde Leute nicht ohne weiteres in meinen Sachen rumwühlen. Privatsphäre ist auch beim Angeln erwünscht.
Auch wenn ein ********n netter freundlicher Kontrolleur kommt lass ich diesen nicht mein PkW durchsuchen.
Ob er nun dies machen würde oder nicht...interessiert nicht.
Es geht ums dürfen.
Dürfte er wenn er wollte? Ich bin der Meinung nein.

Edit: gerade einen alten Thread gefunden. 2002 wurde dies auch schon diskutiert. ohne Endergebnis. http://karpfenangeln.info/board/archive/index.php?t-8155.html


----------



## ronram (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Naja, wie auch in dem Merkblatt steht, muss der FA mit einer Festnahme sehr vorsichtig sein...was, wenn der der Kontrollierte gar keine Straftat begangen hat, sondern nur seine Papiere zu Hause vergessen hat?

Und zum "Durchwühlen" deiner Sachen sollte es ja gar nicht kommen, da du deine Fanggeräte und Fischbehälter auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen hast.


----------



## Sharpo (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Naja, wenn der Angler nicht kooperiert? Was willste machen?
Du kannst doch dann nur die Polizei rufen.
In dieser Zeit müsstest Du dann aber sicherstellen das besagter Angler nicht stiften geht.


----------



## Hann. Münden (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Was zeichnet ihr eigentlich alle so ein Horrorbild vom "Django-Kontrolleur", der Euch an die Angeln - in die Taschen oder ins Auto will???
> Ohne Grund hat dazu normalerweise keiner Bock.


 #6 Im Internet lässt sich halt schnell ablästern.


----------



## Sharpo (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> #6 Im Internet lässt sich halt schnell ablästern.



Ist doch Quatsch. 
Es lästert keiner über irgendwelche Fischereiaufseher.

Es geht hier um rein rechtliche Handlungen.


Evtl. Reden wir auch irgendwie einander vorbei.

Laut dem NRW Merkblatt darf der Fischereiaufseher Taschen etc. kontrollieren.
Dies aber nur wenn der Angler ihm diese zeigt.
Der NRW Angler ist verpflichtet Fanggerät etc. dem Fischereiaufseher zu zeigen/ vorzuführen.
Tut er dies nicht begeht der Angler eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
 In diesem Fall ist der Fischeeiaufseher berechtigt sämtliche Geräte vorübergehend sicherzustellen. Keine Einziehung bzw. Beschlagnahmung
Siehe 5.2.2 - NRW Merkblatt
Er hat die Polizei zu benachrichtigen welche dann mit diversen Begründungen "Gefahr in Verzug" etc. PkW etc. durchsuchen und auch in Beschlag nehmen dürfen.

Der Fischereiaufseher darf nicht Taschen durchsuchen, im Kofferraum rum wühlen, die Bootskabine durchsuchen o.ä.

Meine Interpretation.
Auch das Gerät etc. kann zur Beweissicherung eingezogen/ beschlagnahmt werden.


----------



## ronram (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> #6 Im Internet lässt sich halt schnell ablästern.


Also ich finde das hier sehr interessant. 
Auch wenn alles nur hypothetisch ist und mit der Realität am Wasser (oftmals) wenig zu tun hat.
Es ist doch gut, wenn man seine Rechte, aber auch seine Pflichten kennt. 
Dafür ist doch so ein Angelforum bestens geeignet. Sich selbst das ganze juristische Wissen anzueignen geht höchstwahrscheinlich in die Hose und darüber diskutieren kann man doch sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> *Naja, wenn der Angler nicht kooperiert? Was willste machen?*
> Du kannst doch dann nur die Polizei rufen.
> In dieser Zeit müsstest Du dann aber sicherstellen das besagter Angler nicht stiften geht.



Also realitätsnah wird der F.a. zuerst um die Papiere bitten.

Verweigerung hier - Polizei.

Papiere werden gezeigt, aber Angler stellt sich sonst quer ( Montage bleibt drin, Fangbehälter (Tüte)in der Tasche werden ggf. beharrlich der in Ansichtnahme verweigert) :

Der Angler zieht den Kürzeren - und zwar immer.

Denn mit den Papieren ist die Identität des Anglers geklärt - der F.A. wird das Verhalten 1. dem Verein melden :

Sperre und oder Angelverbot ( mit Glück befristet ).

2. bspw. einem anderen Fischereirechteinhaber ( R.F.G. ) melden:

Dauerhafte Verweigerung der Angellizenz ( Jahreskarte wird nicht verlängert ).

Merkt man was?

Als Angler besser kooperieren.

Hat man keinen Fisch im Sack liegen, würde ich den Rucksack auch nicht öffnen.
Und das Auto sowieso nicht.

Mir ist auch noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem ein unbescholtener Angler von einem F.A. "genötigt" wurde unter Androhung, er müsse das Auto inspizieren.

Also besser keine stressigen Kopfkinoszenarien diskutieren, die eh´ nicht vorkommen 

Alles wird gut.

R.S.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil in Bürokrateutonien das Blockwartsyndrom immer noch weit verbreitet ist?
> 
> Mit Wapo etc. hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten (die mussten das ja irgendwann mal lernen und leben davon..) - mit "Aufsehern" zwar Gott sei Dank wenig (wie Ernie schreibt: Wenig Kontrollen), aber regelmäßig - man (respektive ich in den Fällen) hat oft den Eindruck, denen gehts um alles mögliche, nur nicht ums Angeln..



Ich hatte bisher oft den Eindruck, dass man differenzieren muss zwischen:

1 Kontrollen an "vereinsfreien" Gewässern - wie z.B. am Rhein --> wenn sie denn mal stattfinden

Sind nach meiner Ansicht eher selten (läuft bei mir gegen 0) und laufen nach meinem Wissen von Kollegen zumeist recht freundlich ab, sofern alles an Papierchen da ist und gezeigt werden kann.

2. Kontrollen an Vereinsgewässern *ALS VEREINSMITGLIED* --> kenne ich nur freundschaftlich und recht formlos, wenn nicht gerade der Egomane von 1. Vorsitzendem himself kontrolliert, der meint, ihm gehöre die Welt...

3. Kontrollen an Vereinsgewässern *ALS GASTANGLER* --> kamen mir schonmal fast schikanös vor - als ob man da Angst vor den "bösen" fischraubenden Gastanglern hätte.


4 Kontrollen durch WaPO, Polizei oder Ordnungsamt laufen nach meiner Kenntnis auch recht ordentlich ab, sofern man alle Papiere beisammen hat als Angler und nicht gerade mit der Panzerfaust fischt!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

würd ich so unterschreiben..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem ein unbescholtener Angler von einem F.A. "genötigt" wurde unter Androhung, er müsse das Auto inspizieren.
> 
> .



Ich hatte Fälle ,wo FA selbst mit meiner deutlichen und ausdrücklichen Erlaubnis ("Papiere sind in d.vorderen RV Tasche,bedien dich-den Wurf fisch ich noch zuende " ) höflich ablehnten.

Wer in dem Job firm ist,wird das max.erlaubte auch nur im max.Falle ausschöpfen.Peau a peau.Nämlich dann,wenn die Sprichwörtliche Nase juckt oder er bereits bei Banalitäten auf fehlende Kooperation stösst.

Auf unnötig selbstgemachten Stress haben unter normalen Umständen doch wohl beide Seiten keine Lust.


----------



## spodsbjerg (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Zitat:  "Schwarzangeln" stellt im Übrigen i.d.R. Eine Straftat dar. 

Schwarzangeln allein ist keine Straftat sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## oberfranke (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Anzeige erstatten gegen den Kontrolleur?
> 
> ...


Bezeichne mich nicht als Querkopf nur weil dir keinerlei Argumente mehr einfallen, ich betituliere dich ja auch nicht. Also!!! 
Wenn es keinerlei Anhaltspunkt gibt das ich gegen eine Vorschrift verstoße gibt es auch keinen Anlaß meine Montage einzuholen. Also mach ich es auch nicht. 
Und er darf es nicht. - fertig! 
Er darf gerne die Polizei holen- mehr nicht.


----------



## ronram (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

NRW:§ 55 
Bußgeldvorschriften

(3) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro geahndet werden.
​https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...l_nr=793&bes_id=3852&aufgehoben=N&menu=1&sg=0

:s


----------



## ernie1973 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Bezeichne mich nicht als Querkopf nur weil dir keinerlei Argumente mehr einfallen, ich betituliere dich ja auch nicht. Also!!!
> Wenn es keinerlei Anhaltspunkt gibt das ich gegen eine Vorschrift verstoße gibt es auch keinen Anlaß meine Montage einzuholen. Also mach ich es auch nicht.
> Und er darf es nicht. - fertig!
> Er darf gerne die Polizei holen- mehr nicht.



...und er darf es doch - zumindest Dich bitten, u.a. Dein Fanggerät vorzuzeigen.

Da die Montagen als Teil des Fangerätes "auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen sind", verstößt Du in NRW schon dadurch gegen eine Vorschrift, wenn Du dies dem Kontrolleur nach seiner Aufforderung verweigerst und handelst damit schon ordnungswidrig. (nachzulesen hier: https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...ufgehoben=N&keyword=Landesfischereigesetz#FN1) und zwar in § 55 Absatz 2 Nr.8 !

Eigentlich recht einfach.


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Zitat:  "Schwarzangeln" stellt im Übrigen i.d.R. Eine Straftat dar.
> 
> Schwarzangeln allein ist keine Straftat sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.



Sorry - aber das ist wirklich Blödsinn!

Wie kommst Du auf sowas?

Bitte lesen: --> § 293 Strafgesetzbuch!

"Schwarzangeln" gibt es rechtlich garnicht - mit dem umgangssprachlichen "Schwarzangeln" wird zumeist etwas unkorrekt der Tatbestand des § 293 StGB bezeichnet - der heisst genaugenommen "Fischwilderei" und *IST* eine Straftat und *keine* Ordnungswidrigkeit!

Fragen?

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und er darf es doch - zumindest Dich bitten, u.a. Dein Fanggerät vorzuzeigen.
> 
> Da die Montagen als Teil des Fangerätes "auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen sind", verstößt Du in NRW schon dadurch gegen eine Vorschrift, wenn Du dies dem Kontrolleur nach seiner Aufforderung verweigerst und handelst damit schon ordnungswidrig. (nachzulesen hier: https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...ufgehoben=N&keyword=Landesfischereigesetz#FN1) und zwar in § 55 Absatz 2 Nr.8 !
> 
> ...



Korrekt.
#6


----------



## ayron (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Fragen?
> 
> Ernie



Ja^^

Wir sehen in Köln immer so nen Spezi, der aber wohl seine rechte kennt und da sich die Herren von der Wapo immer recht " bescheiden" anstellen, können sie ihm angeblich nichts nachweisen, weil er das Gerät schnipp schnapp in einen nicht fangfertigen Zustand bringt.

Ist das so korrekt oder einfach nur "Faulheit"?

Kann man darauf bestehen, dass sein Gerät eingezogen wird, falls er " auf der Tat " erwischt wird (wapo) ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Bezeichne mich nicht als Querkopf nur weil dir keinerlei Argumente mehr einfallen, ich betituliere dich ja auch nicht. Also!!!
> Wenn es keinerlei Anhaltspunkt gibt das ich gegen eine Vorschrift verstoße gibt es auch keinen Anlaß meine Montage einzuholen. Also mach ich es auch nicht.
> Und er darf es nicht. - fertig!
> Er darf gerne die Polizei holen- mehr nicht.



Meister, du darfst hier natürlich den starken Mann raushängen lassen, Recht hast du aber deshalb trotzdem nicht.

 Ich fische zwar nicht in Oberfranken, sondern in Mittelfranken, die Bestimmungen sind aber die gleichen. Wenn du der Weisung des Fischereiaufsehers nicht nachkommst, begehst du eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Das wird erstens teuer und zweitens deinem Verein gemeldet. Bei uns im Verein bist du dann mit mindestens 3 Monaten Sperre dabei.

 Der Fischereiaufseher brauch keinerlei Anhaltspunkte, um zu kontrollieren, ob du mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst.
 Kleines Gleichnis: Die Polizei brauch auch keine Anhaltspunkte, um eine Alkoholkontrolle durchzuführen.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ayron schrieb:


> Ja^^
> 
> Wir sehen in Köln immer so nen Spezi, der aber wohl seine rechte kennt und da sich die Herren von der Wapo immer recht " bescheiden" anstellen, können sie ihm angeblich nichts nachweisen, weil er das Gerät schnipp schnapp in einen nicht fangfertigen Zustand bringt.
> 
> ...



Darauf bestehen kann ein Dritter ohnehin nicht, da die Einziehung eine Ermessensentscheidung des handelnden Verwaltungsorgans ist - im Gesetz an Begriffen wie "kann" zu erkennen (..."kann" eingezogen werden....etc.).

Aber es könnte der WaPO helfen, wenn dieser Typ von ZEUGEN beim Angeln - also auf "frischer Tat" *gesehen* wurde, die dies evtl. sogar noch gefilmt haben und später so zu Protokoll bringen....

Ernie


----------



## Hann. Münden (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und er darf es doch - zumindest Dich bitten, u.a. Dein Fanggerät vorzuzeigen.
> 
> Da die Montagen als Teil des Fangerätes "auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen sind", verstößt Du in NRW schon dadurch gegen eine Vorschrift, wenn Du dies dem Kontrolleur nach seiner Aufforderung verweigerst und handelst damit schon ordnungswidrig. (nachzulesen hier: https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...ufgehoben=N&keyword=Landesfischereigesetz#FN1) und zwar in § 55 Absatz 2 Nr.8 !
> 
> ...


Einer der besten Beiträge hier(keine Ironie) , in der Ratebude |supergri .

Ansonsten : Kontrollen zu zweit machen immer wieder Sinn, wenn man sich manche Beiträge durchliest.


----------



## ronram (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Darauf bestehen kann ein Dritter ohnehin nicht, da die Einziehung eine Ermessensentscheidung des handelnden Verwaltungsorgans ist - im Gesetz an Begriffen wie "kann" zu erkennen (..."kann" eingezogen werden....etc.).
> 
> Aber es könnte der WaPO helfen, wenn dieser Typ von ZEUGEN beim Angeln - also auf "frischer Tat" *gesehen* wurde, die dies evtl. sogar noch gefilmt haben und später so zu Protokoll bringen....
> 
> Ernie



Die WaPo hat nach eigener Aussage ihre Prioritäten woanders...
Und die Aussage, dass ich gesehen habe, wie er seine Angeln ausgeworfen hat...naja...war offensichtlich egal.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ronram schrieb:


> Die WaPo hat nach eigener Aussage ihre Prioritäten woanders...
> Und die Aussage, dass ich gesehen habe, wie er seine Angeln ausgeworfen hat...naja...war offensichtlich egal.




Hm - ist schon ein Pfund - aber ICH habe in einer ähnlichen Fallkonstellation mal eine Strafanzeige erstattet, die sie zunächst auch NICHT aufnehmen wollten die Herrn Beamten - nachdem ich dann die mögliche Tragweite einer Strafvereitelung im Amt erläutert hatte, wurde die Anzeige doch entgegengenommen........wenn auch zähneknirschend....!

Allerdings sollte man mit der Wortwahl und Ausdrucksweise sehr vorsichtig und etwas geschickt sein - drohen lassen die Jungs sich nicht gerne - aber da ich mal bei der Polizei als Rechtsreferendar ne Weile gearbeitet habe, bewegte ich mich da auf gewohntem Terrain......u.a. habe ich auch Disziplinarverfahren auf dem Tisch gehabt - daher kannte ich mich ein wenig mit dieser Materie aus.....

Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ayron schrieb:


> Ja^^
> 
> *Wir sehen in Köln immer so nen Spezi,*






Nur zur Klarstellung : ich ( Rhein*spezie* ) kann nicht damit gemeint sein !

Wäre schön, wenn es zu keinem Mißverständnis kommt 

R.S.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Verdächtig..du bestreitest Vorgänge zu denen noch kein konkreter  Vorwurf besteht


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Verdächtig..du bestreitest Vorgänge zu denen noch kein konkreter  Vorwurf besteht



Unschuldig im Sinne der Anklage :m:g:g:g

Rheinspezie :vik:


----------



## feko (5. November 2014)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Im zweifel für den Angeklagten


----------



## Pixelschubser (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Interessanter Thread und auch wenn ich etwas "spät" dran bin, sob bin ich arg erschrocken, was teilweise für Unwissenheit zu sehen ist.

Wie schon so treffend festgestellt wurde, ist ein Verstoß gegen fremdes Fischereirecht eine Straftat gem. 293 StGB.

Hier wird aber in der Praxis unterschieden:
A) Ein Angler übertritt auf seiner legalen Erlaubnisberechtigung die Vorgaben (Fangmengenüberschreitung, mehr Handangeln als erlaubt, etc.!) => Auch hier liegt bereits die Straftat vor, wird aber im praktischen Alltag nur auf Antrag verfolgt.

B) Angler hat keine Erlaubnisberechtigung => Offizialdelikt, die Beamten haben also keinerlei Möglichkeit zu sagen "nehmen wir nicht auf" - sie müssten es sogar aufnehmen, selbst wenn du dich als Aufseher, Mitangler, oder sonstiger Zeuge dagegen mit Händen und Füßen wehrst.
In dem Fall "B" kann die Anzeige auch nicht mehr zurückgezogen werden - egal ob da der Vereinsvorstand ankommt oder sonst wer - es kann eingestellt werden, aber nicht zurückgezogen.



Was die Kontrollen an sich angeht - in Bayern gibt es nur bestätigte Fischereiaufseher - also Amtsträger.

Eine Kontrolle kann bereits erfolgen, wenn eine Person am oder in der Nähe eines Gewässers mit Fanggeräten angetroffen wird - egal ob diese fangfertig montiert sind oder nicht.
(=> Identitätsfeststellung: JA)

Mit fangbereitem Angelgerät am Wasser ist - ohne Inhaber einer Erlaubnisberechtigung für dieses Gewässer zu sein - bereits eine Ordnungswidrigkeit in Bayern.

Für die Kontrolle hat der Angler auch das Angeln während der Kontrolle einzustellen und ggf. Montagen aus dem Wasser zu nehmen - Grundmontagen können die bei mir aber gerne liegen lassen - wenn mit den Papieren alles passt, muss ich da ned auch noch die Montage kontrollieren, wir wollen ja die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Was die Sicherstellung angeht - ja, dies geht nur mit dem Einverständnis des Betroffenen, aber wenn er nicht will - dann kommt halt das Team in Grün (bald Blau) und macht daraus eine Beschlagnahme - da kommen sie auch nicht herum, weil sie da nur im Rahmen der Amtshilfe agieren.

Ist auch gleich viel praktischer - immerhin wandert sichergestelltes Equipment (widerrechtlich gefangene Fische aber nicht - die werden dokumentiert und der Verwertung zugeführt - also einfach gesagt: Mahlzeit! *GG*) sowieso direkt zur Polizei, sind es doch Beweismittel, die via Polizei an die Staatsanwaltschaft gehen sollen.

Sind im Grund alles absolut einfache Sachverhalte, die man a) im Vorbereitungskurs lernt und b) mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand auch so erkennen kann.

Ohne Grund wird ein Aufseher kein Tackle einziehen - und wenn es bewusst ohne rechtliche Grundlage gemacht wird, hat der Kontrollierende ein arges rechtliches Problem an der Backe - das geht bis zur Straftat "Verfolgung Unschuldiger" ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Klasse Beitrag!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread und auch wenn ich etwas "spät" dran bin, sob bin ich arg erschrocken, was teilweise für Unwissenheit zu sehen ist.
> 
> Wie schon so treffend festgestellt wurde, ist ein Verstoß gegen fremdes Fischereirecht eine Straftat gem. 293 StGB.
> 
> ...




Die von Dir so genannte "Straftat", welche Du "Verfolgung Unschuldiger" nennst, kann ich jetzt im Strafgesetzbuch nicht auf Anhieb finden - welches Delikt soll das bitte genau sein?

Ansonsten - guter Beitrag.

Petri

Ernie


----------



## zeitgeist91 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die von Dir so genannte "Straftat", welche Du "Verfolgung Unschuldiger" nennst, kann ich jetzt im Strafgesetzbuch nicht auf Anhieb finden - welches Delikt soll das bitte genau sein?
> 
> Ansonsten - guter Beitrag.
> 
> ...


Da musste ich auch etwas schmunzeln - vielleicht bezieht er sich auf das Willkürverbot Art. 3 I GG. 

Spaß beiseite - nicht jeder ist studierter Jurist, wäre ja auch blöd, wenn doch.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Gentlemen

ich bin zwar kein Jurist, trau mich aber trotzdem in meiner unbekümmerten Art auf das juristische Eis.

Wie wäre es denn mit §344 StGB?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sneep (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Hallo,

Fischereiaufseher gibt es in aller Regel nur als amtlich bestellte. 

Vereinsaufseher stehen auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 

Amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher (Freiwillige im Auftrag der Fischereibehörde) haben nicht die Befugnisse der Poizei.

Dass die Bestimmungen zur Wegnahme von Gerät bei einer Kontrolle von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sind, stimmt so nicht. Die hier in Frage kommenden Gesetze sind oft Bundesgesetze.

Grundsätzlich ist es für einen FA fast unmöglich Gerät gegen den Willen des Anglers einzuziehen. Wozu auch, das macht der Richher später so wie so.
Ausnahme sehe ich bei Beweisstücken.Wenn ich den abgeschlagenen Lachs nicht einziehe, wird es schwierig einen Beweis zu führen. Dann kann der FA immer noch auf die Polizei zurückgreifen.

SnEEp


----------



## Jose (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

ich find solche trööts amüsant, ok, bedingt amüsant.

ich versuch mich mal mit 'ner groben zusammenfassung:
da gibts (hier im AB!):
erstmal die fraktion der gerechten angler, die sich jede einmischung eines kontrollettis verbitten ("hilfssheriffs" etc.) und ihre eigenen kleinen "rechtsanpassungen" als gerechtfertigt sehen.

die andere fraktion fordert mehr und härtere kontrollen, vor allem für alle anderen, mag auch die erstere fraktion sein

dann gibts noch den armen Jose, der immer noch nicht versteht, weshalb einerseits mehr kontrolle gefordert wird und andererseits den kontrolletis wenn nicht schon faust-, dann doch anderes recht angeboten wird.

und was der Jose nun ganz und gar nicht versteht ist, dass rechtsunkundige sich mit bauchgefühl auf rechtskundige stürzen,  
wobei es doch konsens aller angler sein sollte, denen, die kontrollen machen, dankbar zu sein für ihren undankbaren job.
klar, es gibt die ein oder andere pfeife unter denen - aber was solls: 
hab ich nix an der backe, kann man mir auch nix dran kleben.

pestige kontrollettis und "nervende spaziergänger" - warum nicht abperlen lassen wie warmen regen?


ich will doch nur angeln ohne verda_DAFV_t zu sein.
mein jurastudium mach ich anner Uni, nicht im AB-stammtisch.

edit: sich für freiheitsrechte einzusetzen, da gibts zur zeit ja reichlich anderes und wichtigeres. nur eben (aus gutem grund) nicht in diesem forum. nicht jeden frust hier abladen...


----------



## angler1996 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*



			
				Jose;4345236- warum nicht abperlen lassen wie warmen regen?


mein jurastudium mach ich anner Uni schrieb:
			
		

> Jose , sorry für's Kürzen#h
> 
> Ja , warum nicht Ersteres|kopfkratOhne auf dicke Arme zu machen geht nichts mehr, ohne Hirn und Verstand, Toleranzbereich null
> 
> ...


----------



## torino (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

Hallo, ich hab mich hier mal reingelesen, da ging es mehr um geräteeizug. Wie sieht das Ganze beim einziehen von Papieren aus in vor allem Niedersachsen?
Was kann ein Betroffener tun, wenn das ganze unrechtmäßig geschieht, den Verein oder den Fischereiaufseher verklagen?
Muss der Fischereiaufseher es quittieren können das er die Papiere eingezogen hat?


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kontrollen/Geräteeinzug.*

http://www.gw-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?6-Gesetze-amp-Fischereiaufsicht


----------

